# ASTER COMMODORE VANDERBILT



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Everybody:

I have been offered an ASTER Commodore, rtr, new, still on box. Since it is electric, do you think it will be a good idea to have it convert it to LIVE STEAM? Also, Jim Pitts does not have in his page, the Commodore V. Does any body know the lenght of the engine and tender? Is $7000 usd a good price?

Thank you, Patricio 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Reg Stocking (Sep 29, 2010)

Lacking any other source for dimensions, try www.steamlocomotive.com and divide by 32. One advantage of converting a Flying Bathtub is that the boiler can be made in the easiest way and to be the most efficient without having to worry about the exquisite contour of a prototype Hudson. This could be a real winner.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Patricio, Are you skipping on the UP Challenger kit then? I saw one of those on ebay a while back, but I can't say for sure, but Norm Saley may have converted one of these to live steam before. I thought I remembered him telling me that. Maybe I am mistaken though. Don't quote me on it.


Here. I knew I remembered correctly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNF-pXhs1Ds


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Patricio
For that price you could purchase both Aster Hudsons and then exchange parts! Check out this website:

Kohls for sale


----------



## deWintonDave (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello, I remember seeing a converted-to-steam Vanderbilt on Ebay some years ago. The seller admitted that the boiler did not produce enough steam and that it could only haul its own weight. Apparently the water tubes prevented a longer burner being used, so it sounds like it was a single flue gas poker burner system. Apparently this is not the ideal system for a heavy hauling fast running mainline engine. 

Best wishes, 
David.


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

No, Jeremiah, I still want the Challenger, but in gray. RTR or kit, will see. As for KOHLS, that is an impressive collection for sale, but to many electrics. As for the commodore, the one on youtube is from 
norm Saley, if I am not mistaken. And thank you david, that is a good observation. 

best regards, 

Patricio


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Patricio, 
It is on Jims site: 
http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/commodorevanderbilt.htm 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean this one...


----------



## dampfmaschinenjoe1967 (Dec 21, 2010)

That´s a nice engine in the video. I must admit that I have a soft spot for streamlined engines 

cheers Joe


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

The last Commadore I saw sold on Ebay a while back sold for 2500.00


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

Hoes anybody remember a Burlington Zephire locomotive (live steam). I think they were with fuel engines and were made in Japan, but I do not remember the website.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Patricio, the engine you are asking about is gas electric and was made by Wada of Japan. Scott McDonald has one which I think might be the only one made by Wada.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pantages on 27 Aug 2011 09:42 AM 
Patricio, the engine you are asking about is gas electric and was made by Wada of Japan. Scott McDonald has one which I think might be the only one made by Wada. 
Patricio,
Just to clarify Dan's answer (bloody rivet counters), I do not think that Wada MADE the Burlington Zephyr set.
I believe that this is one of the "Roberts' Lines in association with Omnicon Scale Models" set that was an electric one made in Korea.
Wada is the genius who managed to get all the diesel/electric stuff inside and make it work.
Scott, I see that you have one listed on your web site, is it still available?
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

For the Wada GP-9, Ajin made the body and trucks, but not sure about the Zephyr, but I would think it would have been outsourced as well. 

Just missed an electric G SCALE (1:32) BRASS CB&Q PIONEEER ZEPHYR on evil bay, Built in Korea by F.M. Precsion Models, Imported by Roberts Lines, Rochester, NY.. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/13056587208...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648#ht_500wt_1415 

I thought I spoke to someone in the UK that had a Wada Zephyr set last year, so there may be a few floating around, but I'm sure Scott has better info on quantity made and such! 

-Ray


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

David, of course you're right (Bloody detail sticklers). :>)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Wada made at least 10 of the live diesel Zephyers. I have one of the Robert's Lines electric ones. Really like it. I put a full interior in it.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a video of the Zephyr made by Mr. Wada. 



To answer the questions, Mr. Wada still has them advertised on his website. Translated page here - follow link to "Live Steam Gauge 1 hybrid car" http://translate.google.com/transla...rmd%3Divns Japanese pages here: http://www007.upp.so-net.ne.jp/wadaworks/ 

The bodies were made by Precision Models and had to be modified somewhat from what the Roberts Lines imports were, due to new mountings and access hatch requirements for the chassis, which was made by Mr. Wada. The trucks were made by Mr. Wada with casting details provided by Precision. Many people have postulated that Mr. Wada just bought up the last of the stock and did the modifications himself. I asked him that question many years ago point blank and he stated that he had to have "many" new castings and changes for his product. 

Scott


----------



## privero (Jan 18, 2008)

So going back to the Aster Commodore Vanderbilt, if I provided the engine to you Charles and Ryan, will you be willing to convert the engine to live steam? what could be a cost? 

Best regards, 

Patricio


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Patricio
Send email to you. Please contact us directly if you wish to discuss this matter.
Thanks
Charles


----------

